# Show me your garage...



## astra-fergie (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm just in the process of overhauling my garage and want some inspiration of how to get it kitted out.

So show me your garage!! 

Andy


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

some photos
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
IMG_0065 by D Leggatt, on Flickr


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

^^^^^^ Class


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

cracking garage that you have legs! nice to see a fellow ford nut around too  mk2 RS of yours hiding under the covers then?


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> cracking garage that you have legs! nice to see a fellow ford nut around too  mk2 RS of yours hiding under the covers then?


yep:thumb:
IMG_6563 by D Leggatt, on Flickr

this is how it spends most of its life
IMG_4521 by D Leggatt, on Flickr

also have a fiesta st as my daily car
IMG_7688 by D Leggatt, on Flickr

you could say I like a ford or 2


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

legs said:


> yep:thumb:
> IMG_6563 by D Leggatt, on Flickr
> 
> this is how it spends most of its life
> ...


brilliant stuff! i'm determined to get one at some point :lol: when that will be i'm not too sure haha!


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

What did you use for the magazine shelves? I use ikea picture shelves but they keep bending even with cardboard supports.


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Mart911 said:


> What did you use for the magazine shelves? I use ikea picture shelves but they keep bending even with cardboard supports.


The shelves themselves are homemade.
The mags are in proper poly magazine covers with hardboard behind the mags.

You got any pics of yours


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll try and get some pics up. when i moved recently i found 5 binders full of old Performance Ford magazines and various old Fast Car plus the first edition of Max Power (i was young and foolish). Found piles of RS Owners and XR owners magazines too which I forgot I had.


----------



## astra-fergie (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks awesome that does. I'm just trying to sell a load of crap from my garage and then I'm heading to Ikea for some cupboards! 

I'll upload some photos when I'm done.


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Update tomorrow


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love it with mags out, what you got on top shelf any beauties ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know what kind of mags I'd rather see on the top shelf , lovely garage by the way.


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

^^^ you guys.

That's what the internet & tv are for lol


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

This is mine....


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Mine (just need my LED lights fitting)


----------



## J70BLE (May 20, 2013)

My work in progress



__
https://flic.kr/p/XEWQLh


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

J70BLE said:


> My work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you detail the little red and yellow car on the wall? :buffer:


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)




----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

some updated photos
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr
Untitled by D Leggatt, on Flickr


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Few of mine....they aren't the latest but its not changed too much






Cheers
Adam


----------

